# Dell vs AOC which one I should go with?



## SachinJ. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a new HD LED monitor for my desktop computer system and my budget is around 14k.
I saw dell 24" HD Led which I really liked but some people suggested AOC as it is better than DELL picture quality wise.
can I get 3D support with it at this price? and between AOC and DELL which one I should buy?
Please suggest some perfect match for my need.

Thank You


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

Dell S2440L is not an IPS but AOC 24 inch is best.
You can go for AOC i2367Fh 23" LED IPS @ 12.5k
In Dell S2240L @ 8.9k is best since this is a LED IPS monitor.


----------



## SachinJ. (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Dell S2440L is not an IPS but AOC 24 inch is best.
> You can go for AOC i2367Fh 23" LED IPS @ 12.5k
> In Dell S2240L @ 8.9k is best since this is a LED IPS monitor.



could you please elaborate the term 'IPS' in detail?I googled  it but could not find the exact difference between HD LED monitor and IPS LED's,I can spend upto 14k on this so I am looking for the best product.Thank you for your reply


----------



## sainath (Dec 28, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> could you please elaborate the term 'IPS' in detail?I googled  it but could not find the exact difference between HD LED monitor and IPS LED's,I can spend upto 14k on this so I am looking for the best product.Thank you for your reply



Both are HD monitor. Dell S2240L has IPS panel while other i.e Dell S2440L is VA panel. IPS has better and improved viewing and image quality than TN and VA panels. AOC i2367F is also IPS panel monitor. One disadvantage of IPS panel is its response time. It is higher than thus of VA and TN panel. 

Off topic: Is your name Sachin Jade?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> could you please elaborate the term 'IPS' in detail?I googled  it but could not find the exact difference between HD LED monitor and IPS LED's,I can spend upto 14k on this so I am looking for the best product.Thank you for your reply



LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia

Monitor Buying Guide

All you need to know about gaming monitors - Scan.co.uk



sainath said:


> Both are HD monitor. *Dell S2240L has IPS panel *while other i.e Dell S2440L is VA panel. IPS has better and improved viewing and image quality than TN and VA panels. AOC i2367F is also IPS panel monitor. One disadvantage of IPS panel is its response time. It is higher than thus of VA and TN panel.
> 
> Off topic: Is your name Sachin Jade?



Nope, it does not have IPS panel. Check here: *www.dell.com/ed/business/p/dell-s2440l/pd


----------



## sainath (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia
> 
> Monitor Buying Guide
> 
> ...



I have mention that Dell S2240L has IPS panel not Dell S2440l.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia
> 
> Monitor Buying Guide
> 
> ...



 It is IPS panel , 2440 is not   (limit of drowsiness )


----------



## SachinJ. (Dec 28, 2013)

sainath said:


> Both are HD monitor. Dell S2240L has IPS panel while other i.e Dell S2440L is VA panel. IPS has better and improved viewing and image quality than TN and VA panels. AOC i2367F is also IPS panel monitor. One disadvantage of IPS panel is its response time. It is higher than thus of VA and TN panel.



so which one is should go with? IPS,TN? I dont care about technical terms,just tell me which one has better picture quality dell or aoc?


----------



## sainath (Dec 28, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> so which one is should go with? IPS,VN? I dont care about technical terms,just tell me which one has better picture quality dell or aoc?



AOC i2367Fh is IPS panel monitor and it has matte finish as Dell S2440L is VA panel monitor and has glossy finish. So go with AOC. If you want 3d then look at this AOC e2352Phz. AOC e2352Phz 23 inch LED 3D Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.13782/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Get Aoc one


----------



## SachinJ. (Dec 28, 2013)

sainath said:


> AOC i2367Fh is IPS panel monitor and it has matte finish as Dell S2440L is VA panel monitor and has glossy finish. So go with AOC. If you want 3d then look at this AOC e2352Phz. AOC e2352Phz 23 inch LED 3D Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.13782/- | Snapdeal.com



Thank You very much Spiderman


----------



## sainath (Dec 28, 2013)

SachinJ. said:


> Thank You very much Spiderman



Welcome bro! Meet me on FB when you are free. After all you are busy man.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't go for Dell or AoC i series or e2352phz

e2352phz is a 2 years old model and it has "TN" display and not IPS 

go with Aoc D2367ph it's an IPS Display + 3D Monitor 

so you will be able to enjoy 3d , 3D is very good with proper content  and it's great as a 2D monitor because of IPS ... Response time is also very good 

price is 13.5k  hardly 1k difference between i2369 
so get this and enjoy BEst of the Both worlds .. The only con i see is That it does not have VESA mount option but even dell does not have it.. i thinking Mounting won't be required for you


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2013)

The AOC is what you should get at the moment over Dell. A superb package for they money. Its has great image quality,design and accessories bundle which is sorely missed by the Dell.


----------



## URPradhan (Dec 29, 2013)

I have recently bought AOC i2369vm 23" monitor for Rs 12,500/-.

Its a AH-IPS (new IPS technology) panel made by LG and used by AOC and many more like Dell.
Close your eyes and go for AOC i2369vm.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

rish said:


> Don't go for Dell or *AoC i series *or e2352phz



what is wrong with i series??


----------



## SachinJ. (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies and recommendations..finally I purchased AOC E2462vwh for 12.4k
E2462VWH-AOC Monitor


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

SachinJ. said:


> Thank you all for your replies and recommendations..finally I purchased AOC E2462vwh for 12.4k
> E2462VWH-AOC Monitor



Congo  post pics


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

get the dell u2312hm @14.5-15k range.. superb quality...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> get the dell u2312hm @14.5-15k range.. superb quality...



he already got the monitor


----------



## jasku (Jan 1, 2014)

I know I am late,but I think dell has a 3 year warranty as opposed to aoc's 1 year.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

SachinJ. said:


> Thank you all for your replies and recommendations..finally I purchased AOC E2462vwh for 12.4k
> E2462VWH-AOC Monitor



congrats  post pics



jasku said:


> I know I am late,but I think dell has a 3 year warranty as opposed to aoc's 1 year.



FK says 3 years


----------



## imano (Jul 1, 2017)

AOC E2470SWH and Dell SE2417HG,which is better to play games and high resolution?which one should i buy?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2017)

imano said:


> AOC E2470SWH and Dell SE2417HG,which is better monitor?


Fill the questionnaire first.


----------

